# This is what i m seeing right now



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

So I am casually browsing the internet and posting on the forum when I notice my laptop seems to be growing some kind of head


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That is so cute :001_wub:


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> That is so cute :001_wub:


lol it may be cute now but its not so cute when she decides to dance on the keyboard 
she does that when she decides ive been on the laptop too long and its her attention time...and when I say too long she gives me approx 10minutes and then decides thats enough time lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This is what my lap top has to put up with


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> This is what my lap top has to put up with


omg how gorgeous are they kitties (*^_^*)

looks like we are in the same boat then lol


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol. Love it!

And those kittens?! OMG! So cute!

Dc as a baby.... Can I sit here? You weren't using it anyway right!


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

lillyfish said:


> Lol. Love it!
> 
> And those kittens?! OMG! So cute!
> 
> Dc as a baby.... Can I sit here? You weren't using it anyway right!


Yup I know that all too well 
My kitty does that when I refuse to come off the laptop...even if im typing, my fingers get trampled and crushed lol


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I generally have the laptop on the table during the day and Simba lies behind it. Suddenly a big fluffy paw will appear around the edge of the screen, just before he pulls it towards him. He normally does this when I'm Skyping my mum or sister, so they can all of a sudden only see the top of my head!


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Hmm... it seems as if you have a cat virus. Take it to an IT purrfessional straight away.


----------

